# Making music with my young sons. Fun and rock n roll :)



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Had some fun recording and making a video with my boys. They worked really hard on this but also had a ton of fun. Thanks to those who answered my post seeking video editor recommendations. Here is the resulting "masterpiece" LOL

Hope you enjoy.

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! Well done!

CONGRATS to all the musicians, actors and videographer!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Great playing by all!
(an excellent bass guitar too; I play the same)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

greco said:


> EXCELLENT! Well done!
> 
> CONGRATS to all the musicians, actors and videographer!


Thanks so much Greco! The greatest thing about making this is that my boys will have it forever. Hopefully they can show it to their kids and grand kids someday and smile.

TG


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

That was awesome! Looks like a fun project for everyone involved.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Awesome project and a fantastic snapshot for the boys to carry forward and, as you say, look back on fondly in the future.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow. That was awesome! Great playing by everyone, and the "fun" aspect of it all really came out in the video. And that's what playing music is about right? Clearly you were having fun. It's a great thing for kids to see music as a fun activity that they can produce and share with others as they get older. 

Extra points for being a fellow Leafs fan in Quebec!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great playing and singing. Super video! Love the bass. Excellent mastery of "tech" by the boys on the keys.

The event of my week so far. Thanks!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone! It is so kind and generous of your to take the time to reply. I am glad the fun element shines through because I don't care if the boys become world class musicians or simply enjoy it as a hobby; I just want to instill a love of music and active creation (as opposed to passive consumption).

And I think we can all agree that in uniting my family with another Quebec based Leafs fan, the video has been tremendously successful! LMAO  

TG.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that was great! I"m jealous. And the video recording was excellent! Good job and hope the kids continue on with the music!


----------

